# hey guy



## IDAHO GUIDE (Feb 12, 2011)

i am new here so just saying hi, i am a full time big game and fishing guide here in Idaho (deadwood outfitters )i look forward being a part of this site


----------



## cwa1104sab (Jun 4, 2006)

Hey back at ya, welcome


----------

